# What kind of bug is this?



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I found this bug below one of my hives. I've never seen one like it. Does anybody know what kind of bug it is, or anything about it?


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Elateridae beetlle..aka the click beetle. Place it on its back and see what happens


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Umm..What bug?:scratch:


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh and here's the write up for them

http://entomology.ifas.ufl.edu/foltz/eny3005/lab1/coleoptera/Elaterid.htm


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Don't know what happened to my images. They show up in my edit view, but not on my post... but megank must see it, because she described it exactly.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

megank,

Yep, that's it. It's one of the coolest looking bugs I've ever seen. And I did find out why they call it a "click" bug!


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah...My daughter got a big kick out them when she was just a toddler, although the bigger species don't pop as high as the smaller ones comparitively


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

OK, the bug pics should be visible now...


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Yup, Now I can see 'em!


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

SmokeEater2,

Pretty cool looking bug, eh?


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

megank said:


> Elateridae beetlle..aka the click beetle. Place it on its back and see what happens


Wowsers.... haven't seen one of them things in ages... us boys used to play with them when we was kids... one of my poor sisters was scared spitless of them...


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Awsom bug 1st time I ever saw one. Great pic dude.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Tom Fran said:


> SmokeEater2,
> 
> Pretty cool looking bug, eh?



very cool! Great job on the pics too.:applause:


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

You gotta admit - he's got an awesome paint job! And, the most "adorable" eyes I've ever looked into (don't tell my wife though).


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Here's a video of a "Click Bug" in action. Enjoy!


----------

